# Ersatzkabel für HX750W



## theworld (25. September 2011)

*Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

Hallo, 
beim Anschließen meiner Hardware ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich das Sata Strom Kabel meines Corsair Netzteils nicht mehr besitze und Lüfter usw die restlichen Molex Steckplätze schon verbraucht haben.
Wie komme ich an die modularen Kabel?
Will eine SSD und zwei Festplatte auf Raid 0 betreiben und da fehlt so einiges an Sata Versorgung.

MfG


----------



## sims1024 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

dann guck mal hier

KLICK


----------



## theworld (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

Das habe ich mir grad auch zu Gemüte geführt.
Habe aber ein paar Probleme.
Das Netzteil ist 3 Jahre alt und ich glaube nicht, dass ich die Rechnung noch finden werde.
Habe ich unter diesen Bedingungen noch Anspruch auf ein Ersatzkabel?

Ich wäre auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

Anspruch wahrscheinlich nein - aber frag mal nach - meine Kollegen in den Staaten sind meist sehr kulant - gib die Netzteilbezeichnung genau an (LOT Code) auf dem Netzteil beim Barcode zu finden - und dann sollte das normal keine Probleme bereiten!


----------



## theworld (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

Und wie soll ich nun genau vorgehen ?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

Wie in dem Link beschrieben - einfach die Anfrage entsprechend stellen


----------



## theworld (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

Toller Service :/

Ich habe die Anfrage gestellt und das mehrfach und warte jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen und nichts tut sich.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit direkten Kontakt aufzunehmen oder die Kabel nachzubestellen?
Mir ist der Preis nun auch schon egal.... Das Netzteil war ja teuer genug, würde auch 20€ für ein Kabel ausgeben.

MfG


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Oktober 2011)

Er hat es dir doch geschrieben.

Etwas selbstarbeit darf erwartet werden


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für HX750W*

schick mir mal eine PM mit deinem Kabelwunsch und der Adresse dann leite ich es an den Kollegen weiter der die Kabel rausschickt.


----------

